# Help, what is this fish?



## eternalbbfan (Mar 5, 2014)

I let it go, but any clues?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

looks like a hard tail that is on the edge of death from being on the stringer too long.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm a noobie from Oklahoma but it looks like a Hard Tail Jack to me also


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Blue runner aka Hard tail.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Big Jack and King bait when alive. Yes it is a blue runner or hardtail.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Fine Asian Cuisine


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree with hardtail or sow snapper bait


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Could be a hard tail. But then again, may be a blue runner. Bust out the Britannica.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

hsiF deR said:


> Fine Asian Cuisine


...X2! Sounds good to me.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

That's Sushi in Atlanta!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pompano Joe said:


> That's Sushi in Atlanta!


Yea, Dallas too!!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bait*

Amberjack bait!


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Shark bait


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

I call those delicious!


----------



## binks68 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Another one to identify*

I caught this today off the left side of pickens pier about 100 yards left of it. Couldn't find it on any app.


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

That's some kind of wrasse.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Fine Asian Cuisine


 Hahahaha:notworthy:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> That's Sushi in Atlanta!


 Prime rib in Chumuckla lol...:whistling:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Closest thing I could find was its a puddingfish which is in the wrasse family.....


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

binks68 said:


> I caught this today off the left side of pickens pier about 100 yards left of it. Couldn't find it on any app.


 Slippery Dick! Yep that's really what it is


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

gastonfish said:


> Slippery Dick! Yep that's really what it is


He will bite the ever loving crap out of you.


----------

